# St. Croix on discovery channel



## mtnman (Apr 28, 2008)

Something that might interest you is that footage shot at the St. Croix factory by a Discovery Channel film crew will possibly air the evening of May 7th in a program titled: “Factory Made.” Pass the word among your family and fishing buddies.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool - I love St. Croix rods :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Apr 29, 2008)

I heard the model that begins with a t, trumpet or triumph, not sure of the name, but they have been breaking, a friend was at Dicks when two came in, so be careful. I'm a big St. Croix fan myself.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice, I'm about to get my first Legend Tournament


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

I searched Discovery and did not see it listed yet. If anyone sees it and can confirm when its on (As the date gets closer) please post it up.


----------



## SMDave (Apr 29, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I heard the model that begins with a t, trumpet or triumph, not sure of the name, but they have been breaking, a friend was at Dicks when two came in, so be careful. I'm a big St. Croix fan myself.


Gonna have to disagree with you there! I have a surf rod and it is great! Sensitive (super), light, but strong as heck! I am telling you a 50lb. cow striper couldn't break this!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 29, 2008)

Just passen on what I heard.


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2008)

Hey jim its gonna be on at 10:30pm on the 7th heres a link to the daily schedule https://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/daily.html?date=20080507.128


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Hey jim its gonna be on at 10:30pm on the 7th heres a link to the daily schedule https://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/daily.html?date=20080507.128



You the man Slim! :beer:

May 7, 2008 10:3pm
May 8, 2008 2:30am
May 11, 2008 9:30am

Discovery Channel


----------



## xmytruck (May 12, 2008)

Do you know if they are going to reshow this?? I check that day and it was not on...


----------



## natetrack (May 13, 2008)

I don't think this actually played when it was supposed too. It showed up on my guide on Dish and I had it set to DVR and nothing ever recorded. Not sure what happened.

Did anybody actually see this episode?


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2008)

I didn't. I was kind of hoping it would show up on youtube or something like that.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 17, 2008)

Man I love St.Croix rods. Better in my opinion than G.Loomis. Not that I have anything against G.Loomis rods but I lean towards St.Croix as I have 4 and my brother has 5 or 6, including a Muskie rod.


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 28, 2008)

Didn't they make the "Fishing Machine" I have one that my grandma gave me along with a pocket fisherman.


----------

